# Poundland raceglaze style brushes -heads up



## CoopersE91 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi folks, was just in poundland and they have packs of horse(?) hair brushes in. 

There is a pack of 2 that has a normal paint brush which isn't great but the other one is 'round' like ezbrushes and has a long rubberised handle and neck so no scratch risk. In diy section held by a red /yellow piece of card 'its diy time' brand name. 

Just a quid of course.

Bought 1 pack myself to test chemical resistance etc. Hope it's of use to someone.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Pictures?


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a few of these cooking brushes, why are they so much money from the traders ?


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

[cynic mode]Because there's always some daft fool prepared to buy them[/cynic mode]


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

you can say that again :lol::lol:


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)




----------



## CoopersE91 (Oct 29, 2010)

sorry cant get pics up just now using mobile to post this and busy tonight ill try to get some up tomorrow though.


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

I was going to pop down to poundland later on, i think i may just buy a set of 5 for £20 online


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

Just remember while there's LOTS of good stuff in the detailing world (let's make that _very_ clear first and foremost), there's also a lot of snakeoil as well. If you see something which your common sense tells you smells fishier than Captain Birdseye's gloves, then it probably is  :thumb:


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

It's nice when people insult others because they choose to spend the money they have earned on things they might want.


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

I seen them yesterday, I wasn't too impressed to be honest the brush was too small maybe 1/2 inch.


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

don't see any insults in this thread, think you are reading too much into something which isn't there


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

G51 NAV said:


> don't see any insults in this thread, think you are reading too much into something which isn't there


Apart from being called a fool because i happen to be one of the many people that have bought these brushes from traders before


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

how much did you buy your cooking brushes for can i ask?


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

I used to get mine from a local cooking store.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

A.B said:


> how much did you buy your cooking brushes for can i ask?


TESCO used to (not sure if they still do as we don't shop their very often now) do the wooden handled ones for £1, ideal for interior detailing but the bristles are a bit long for exterior IMO.


----------



## CoopersE91 (Oct 29, 2010)

@ALZAY i think they are ideal length for exterior and handle is very long for awkward engine bay areas. although density of bristles may not be enough. As I said, need to test them 1st myself to see how effective they are.


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

Spuj said:


> Apart from being called a fool because i happen to be one of the many people that have bought these brushes from traders before


No offence meant mate, just tongue in cheek. If it works for you, go for it!. :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I'd hardly call detailing brushes expensive.

I have 3 swissvax ones and that's less than £20 delivered. 
I also have a set of Raceglaze brushes for the dirtier tasks.


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

gally said:


> I'd hardly call detailing brushes expensive.
> 
> I have 3 swissvax ones and that's less than £20 delivered.
> I also have a set of Raceglaze brushes for the dirtier tasks.


Im curious to know are you paying for the name?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

A.B said:


> Im curious to know are you paying for the name?


not with the swissvax they are of a lot better quality:thumb:
If the others your on about are the envy style brushes then they are ok just a cheaper version of the above.:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

A.B said:


> Im curious to know are you paying for the name?


They feel nicer to use.

If Raceglaze/Envy made ones the exact same that cost less i'd buy them.

The SV feel a lot lot softed than the other ones I have, that's fact. My car deserves the best imo.

Also the SV ones aren't without their quality issues.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I ordered something sounding like them when i got the cif from mole valley farmers and if the same they are smaller not as thick as the raceglaze style ones they do on fleabay.


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

speaking of the Bay of E, in the past I've seen (unbranded) detailing brushes at much cheapness, but the trouble is you can't try them first, eg even just run your fingers through the bristles to see if you're happy with how soft they feel. No matter how cheap they are, it's still wasted money better spent elsewhere if all I end up doing is sticking it the utensils drawer in the kitchen. :lol:


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/...Kings+Heath&street=Silver+Street&ar=3&nf=True


----------



## sanchez89 (Feb 14, 2009)

A.B said:


> http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/...Kings+Heath&street=Silver+Street&ar=3&nf=True


iv been after a set of these for ages.

there better be some in the walsall store when i get there tomorrow.


----------



## CoopersE91 (Oct 29, 2010)

sanchez89 said:


> iv been after a set of these for ages.
> 
> there better be some in the walsall store when i get there tomorrow.


Cool your jets .....the offer isn't on til next week fella.


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Don't forget, the 'warranty' period.

You buy brushes for £1, use them, a month later they break, but served their purpose and were only cheap so what they hey..

You buy {insert brand name of choice here} brushes, and they don't break after a month. Or if they do, you have a very direct point to seek help from the manufacturer or the retailer.

As we see in a certain retailer on here for a certain synthetic sealant spray which is red in colour and is named fog or something  They accepted the spray head and the chemical itself were not liking each other, leading to breakages and early failiure. The company was happy to ship out replacement spray heads in light of this, and once the problem was addressed, they re-released the same product with a bigger better spray head. Do you get that service from Poundland? I think not, but is it worth paying the extra? Sometimes yes, sometimes no...


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Lidl have a similar set of brushes at £2.99 for eight from Thursday 10/3.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

you can get a set of envy brushes for more or less half the price of the raceglaze ones (exactly the same thing)


----------



## CoopersE91 (Oct 29, 2010)

Edstrung said:


> Don't forget, the 'warranty' period.
> 
> You buy brushes for £1, use them, a month later they break, but served their purpose and were only cheap so what they hey..
> 
> ...


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

The Envy brushes are excellent quality and value.


----------

